# My Belize school project - UPDATE AND THANKS



## bobberboy (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm about to close on my first year of retirement. So far, so good. It has been a little strange after getting up every day for all those years to now get up and do what I want. I've been a little lost from time to time, not used to having so much time and the freedom of how to use it. I now have time though to give something back. Here's a project I've been working on for over two years and just this morning it went online.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/school-supplies-for-maya-centre-village/x/2980767


----------



## Johnny (Apr 13, 2015)

awesome awesome simply AWESOME !! and very rewarding.

I went on a 3 month medical mission to Laguna, Philippines in 2006.
Myself and a few other men built a pharmacy inside a free clinic and when
we finished that project, some went back home, myself and two others
stayed another two months and went on distribution missions all through the poorest of 
poor conditions I have ever seen to provide medical treatment and free medicines
to those that could not come to the city. One doctor, three nurses, and us two volunteer
"pharmacists". Absolutely the most humbling yet rewarding accomplishment of my life.


*GOOD JOB *young man !!! and welcome to the ranks of the "Seasoned Generation" !!


----------



## DaleH (Apr 13, 2015)

Kuddos to BOTH of you!


----------



## Johnny (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey BB,
do you ever have a "shoe box drive" where people can fill up a medium size Flat Rate
USPS box with school related items and send it to you ?? then, you send those boxes to the schools ?
This type of donation not only supports that school but has a ripple effect if there are
any leftovers, it goes to the schools next door, etc etc etc.

Shoe Box items would include, but not limited to - - -

notebooks/pads of paper/colored construction paper/scissors
pencils/ballpens/crayons/felt markers/chalk/erasers
hygiene kit (soap, toothpaste, toothbrush and towelette)
small educational items, books, etc
a simple note from you

I for one, would be interested in that project.


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 14, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Hey BB,
> do you ever have a "shoe box drive" where people can fill up a medium size Flat Rate
> USPS box with school related items and send it to you ?? then, you send those boxes to the schools ?
> This type of donation not only supports that school but has a ripple effect if there are
> ...



I have not done that before but it's a good idea. Shipping to Belize is very expensive. I sent my friends there half a dozen pairs of binoculars for their birding guide business. Shipping cost around $50 for a box no bigger than a large shoe box. When I first imagined this project I assumed I'd be taking the stuff with me next trip to Belize as excess baggage and just pay for it myself. Because of that I decided paper was out of the question as being too heavy. Since then I've gotten a commitment from an NGO in Texas to ship the materials for me. They have a mission in Belize and send a container a few times a year. This relieved me from the shipping expense and freed me to start the little fundraising campaign because I could send more stuff. I will drive the things I get to Amarillo sometime in mid-summer hoping it might get to Belize for school in the fall. As far as what to get, I figure anything I can send will mean the families can spend the money on other things, It's all good. So far I've spent roughly about $200 to kick-start the project. That buys quite a bit of stuff. This is some of what I've bought so far.





There's been $300 donated to the site and another $100+ in checks. I guess after 1 1/2 days that's doing pretty well. I'm very gratified that there's been some interest. There are so many people in the world who need so much and it's hard to know who to help. I made this choice because the people in Belize have become my friends and the country does practically nothing for them. What I can do is a drop in the bucket but it's better than no drop at all I guess.

I should say that "I" in the above now needs to be replaced with "we". People are starting to give for which I'm very grateful.

Barefoot, if you want to do the shoebox let me know and I'll send my mailing address.


----------



## bobberboy (May 9, 2015)

My project has kinda stalled. I'm approaching the halfway point of 30 days and am at 40% of my goal. It's gratifying to have reached the 40% mark but it makes me a little concerned. Donations are at $605 and with my own contribution (so far) of $220, that's a total of $825 and that still buys a hell of a lot of pencils. I don't know if anyone here ever looks at crowd-funding sites, but it's amazing what people will donate to. Lots of "I-Me" projects out there like "send me and my boyfriend to Europe" - sure, let me get out my checkbook. People actually do. There are also a lot of worthy ones too.

I've been wondering why people give to one thing and not another. I guess raising $ for school supplies seems less urgent than disaster relief or other causes needing immediate attention. That's understandable because the disaster relief literally can mean the difference between life and death. I have wondered too whether people tend to give to causes at home more than they do in other countries. I think that often that is the case and truly we have lots of need here. 

Anyway, it's been a learning experience for me and a lot of work so far. One thing in the back of my mind is a second project for the same school to create a computer lab. These kids are expected to be able to use computers when they go on to high school and when I visited the school in 2014 they had 4 crummy Dells that would have made better anchors or door-stops. According to the web site that I am fundraising on, showing a successful past campaign is really helpful when starting another. That's why I'm a little nervous about reaching my goal. As it is my first time doing this I don't really know how things go and maybe as the days come to a close people may be more willing to contribute.

Speaking of that, if anybody runs into any of my family tell them to get a move on! Not one stinking nickle from any of them. Who do they call when they need help? 

I know there are several computer geniuses on this site and maybe when the time comes I can get some advice about what components are needed to make a computer lab for an elementary/middle school. I get the idea but the guts of it are beyond me but that's for later.


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2015)

Stay focused, It will happen! I am proud of what you are doing! :beer:

_"If you build it they will come"_


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 9, 2015)

=D> =D> =D> You are doing a wonderful job. I think you are right at what people are willing to donate to. There are a lot of people right here that need help. I feel as it is what God has called you to do, and He has called you to do this. I can see that you are minding Him. =D> 

Good luck in your endeavor! Helping others makes for a happier life and is heartfelt rewarding. He calls everyone of us to help in some way, some how, and in different ways. If it's His will, He will find a way!

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2015)

If any TinBoats member or reader donates any amount to this, I will send you a "got tin?" t-shirt on my dime, *while supplies last*. Shirts will either be black or grey and hopefully I have your size.

PM me or contact me after you donate.

Jim




This is at least a $10 value! :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (May 12, 2015)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 12, 2015)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 4, 2015)

DONATED!


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 4, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> DONATED!



Thanks so much. Days to end of the campaign are getting down there and I'm getting nervous. Thanks to you we're over 50% now.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 4, 2015)

Did it - hopefully you make your goal =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 4, 2015)

Youre welcome!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 4, 2015)

Donation made. Best wishes and good luck with your endeavor. You might just change the world.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 5, 2015)

A cause so nice I donated twice!


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 5, 2015)

You people are awesome. Thanks so much!


----------



## Fishfreek (Jun 5, 2015)

Donated. 

Wish I could do more.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 8, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> You people are awesome. Thanks so much!



So give us an update on the goal, please.


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2015)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> bobberboy said:
> 
> 
> > You people are awesome. Thanks so much!
> ...



https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/school-supplies-for-maya-centre-village#/story

4 days left, and a total of $915 so far. Great job bobberboy! Even though you have not reached your goal of $1500, this is a huge success as I see it.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Jim. It is pretty great. Don't know what the last 4 days will bring but as it stands that is still a lot of pencils! Thanks to all the tinboat members for their part.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 9, 2015)

I just received a $200 anonymous donation! Now up to $1115 and might just make the goal after all.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Got a single donation today of $600! That put us over the top with about 48 hours to go. When it's all totaled up with the money raised and the materials I've already got we'll be sending about $2100 worth of supplies to the kids in Belize. That's a mean mess of pencils. Thanks very much to those of you who contributed or passed the word. I am very gratified by the support from everyone. Thanks tinboaters!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 13, 2015)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 3, 2015)

With your help we were able to buy a lot of supplies for the kids in Maya Center. All the materials have been received and are ready to go to Texas for shipping to Belize. After the Indegogo fees were subtracted we still were able to spend $1,926.76 on school supplies plus a box of books on Maya culture and history I collected for the school library. The list of supplies is:
192 pink erasers
720 pencil top erasers
240 tubes Elmer's school glue
240 nylon zippered pencil cases
48 15cm protractors
120 30cm plastic rulers
1386 Crayola colored pencils
1152 #2 wood pencils
168 pencil sharpeners
420 Bic Pens
132 boxes Crayola crayons
144 Crest children's toothbrushes
144 Reach adult toothbrushes
2000 3/4" band-aids
2000 1" band-aids
90 3oz tubes antibiotic ointment
720 packets antibiotic ointment





I will be driving the supplies to Texas in August. Once there they will wait until the shipping container if filled and then off to Belize. There is no specific ship date but I hope the supplies will arrive in the late fall. I will post one last update once the supplies have been distributed to the kids.

Again, thanks so much for your generous contributions. I am deeply grateful to all of you.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 4, 2015)

Awesome


----------

